
Apple’s App-Site Association – The New Robots.txt - Terretta
https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-events/blog/2019/april/apples_app_site_association_the_new_robots_txt/
======
Terretta
Two clickable examples:

[https://www.linkedin.com/.well-known/apple-app-site-
associat...](https://www.linkedin.com/.well-known/apple-app-site-association)

[https://facebook.com/.well-known/apple-app-site-
association](https://facebook.com/.well-known/apple-app-site-association)

